# Found squab suddenly gone...



## dilarababy (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello Pigeon-Talk,

So glad I found you. I have been exhausted "taking care" of a pigeon I found.

Details + question:

1. Found the non-flying squab exactly 1 week ago, on a sidewalk in Queens, NY, 1 1/2 blocks away from my apt. She seemed to be about 19-20 days old, from what I could tell from pics online. Tiny sparse yellowish feathers here and there, eyes still brown, but otherwise not too different from an adult.
2. Right away saw that it's parents, both mother and father were flying down to feed it (her?).
3. I therefore decided to leave them alone, and instead to check in on her several times per day (and night) and made sure to put out healthy pigeon feed for her parents near the areas she was staying.
4. For the past 7 days, she has been hiding behind a restaurant's outdoor planter during the night, and coming out onto the sidewalk in the evening (around 5) and morning (around 5:30A) to meet up with her parents.
5. Three days ago, saw her pecking for the first time, and noticed that only the father was giving her cropmilk. Also she began flapping her wings and taking little hops around the sidewalk.
6. This morning saw her jump up about 2 foot high along with the rest of her crew while they were having breakfast when a loud motorcycle passed by. This time father only gave her cropmilk 1 time, then refused.
7. When I went to do my afternoon check on her today around 5PM, there was no sign of her. Checked all her usual areas, but also under cars, all over the street, fearing the worst.
8. Father and mother flew down as I was distributing more seed.
9. After a few minutes of feeding, they suddenly flew to a roof across the street, where I noticed a smaller, slightly unsteady bird that seemed a lot like my girl (I had named her Fanny), but I can't be sure.

The big question is this: would it be crazy that she learned to fly so fast?

She could be anywhere from 27 - 30 days old by now.

I will get up again at 5AM in the morning and double-check, as I've been doing all week. But I really hope she's found her way up! I'm just very VERY VERY worried.
Thank you. Sorry for the length of the post.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could have been her, or could have been her sibling. They usually have 2 babies. If she wasn't flying at all, don't think she would have made it to a roof so quickly.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope that is Fanny or that she turns up.


----------



## dilarababy (Jun 21, 2016)

*Thank you*

Hi guys, thank you for your replies.

I have gone out 2x today and again no sign of her on the ground. Her crew come down to feed, and one bird - the one I think is her - stays on the rooftop above and watches...

It has been so inspiring to watch this little bird be so brave, and read all this information about these special birds.


----------

